# harwich, hook ferries



## paj (May 14, 2008)

hi everyone
i hope i have done this right, but there dosn,t seem to be a lot said about the harwich ferries on this forum. my father was on them from 1949 to 1971, as a/b and from 1964 as bosun. he was on ss sheringham, duke of york, arnham, vienna, and dewsbury upto 1954, after that year the only stamps in his discharge book are british transport commission eastern region and british railways board eastern region. is there any way to find out what ferries he was on up until his retirement. by the way his name was thomas herbert page (bert). discharge book no. r527205. is there any one out there who perhaps sailed with him might have this imformation. hope you can help.
paj


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

HI Paj
I seved a various times on some of the ships you mention. The only Bert Page I can remember was as AB/relieving bosun on the Isle of Ely. Due the leave system and trips of there was a collective crew agreement which meant you did not have to sign on or off ships when you were transferred or on trips off. Did you father live at Clacton at the time he was on the ferries.

Regards Robert.


----------



## paj (May 14, 2008)

hi robert,
thanks for your reply. yes dad did live near clacton in a village called thorpe-le-soken until his death in 1985. i can,t remember for sure if he retired in 1971 but that was the last entry in his discharge book and it was full so he may have gone on later than 1971.
paj.


----------

